# Powerpoint crashes when we copy-paste text



## genieratnesh (Apr 26, 2010)

Using Microsoft powerpoint 2002 SP3
Powerpoint crashes when we copy-paste text. We are able to copy paste other stuff lke pictures, text-boxes, slide etc - but as soon as we try and copy or cut any text power point crashes.
Since we all are so used to copy pasting text - this crashing is annoying and has lead to large amount of input being lost (inspite of asuto save activated).
Other office application do not show this behviour.
Tried repairing from the office CD, tried uninstalling and install fresh (the whole office suite) - these two options did not help.
From the same CD when i install on another laptop (with win- viosta) powerpoint it runs fine.


----------

